# SiteMapPath in Visual Studio 2010



## Seany1212 (May 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm struggling to get a SiteMapPath to work in my website i'm creating in VB, I've got a masterpage of which i'm going to have 10 or so web forms mirroring off, on the masterpage I want to put the site map path so that as i'm going through the mirrored pages it'll show their breadcrumbs.

So far i've surfed the net to some sitemap suggestions such as: 

<siteMap xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/AspNet/SiteMap-File-1.0" >
  <siteMapNode url="~\wfSiteMapRoot.aspx"
               title="Title: Root"
               description="Site Map - Root">
    <siteMapNode url="~\wfSiteMap1.aspx"
                 title="Title: First Layer - 1"
                 description="Site Map - First Layer - 1" >
    </siteMapNode>
  </siteMapNode>
</siteMap>

but if I put it in my master page I get "element 'sitemap'/'sitemapnode' is not supported", I think I might be going wrong in trying to put it in my masterpage but I don't know.

Any help appreciated,

Seany1212


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2012)

I've never used it, but have you seen this page?

Sorry if it's no help. :/


----------



## Seany1212 (May 5, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I've never used it, but have you seen [url="http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms178418(v=vs.100).aspx#Y809]this page[/url]?
> 
> Sorry if it's no help. :/



The link was dead for me  I managed to figure it out, it turns out I was meant to put the code into a specific webform designed for site maps and then it was just a matter of coding the webform then dragging the toolbar icon for SiteMapPaths into my masterpage which automatically retrieved the data from the site map webform


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot one of the quote chatacters in the link. lol It's fixed if you want to look at it.

Glad you got it worked out !


----------

